# Wanna see a deer get shot?



## Gold Ranger

At the feeder.....




BANG!!!!!!!




Dead Deer.....


----------



## KKrueger

Nice! Good timing. Congrats.


----------



## joey1919

Hey man, nice shot


----------



## deermaster13

Cool!!


----------



## PappyHoel

That's photoshopped everyone knows bucks don't come around feeders.


----------



## Gold Ranger

PappyHoel said:


> That's photoshopped everyone knows bucks don't come around feeders.



I just sprinkle a little crack in the feeder.  Keeps 'em coming back.


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN

woulda been a big 'un next year !!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Ha!! He gone!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

I'm a hunter but I'm leaning towards "this is what fuels PETA and allows them to recruit non hunters to their cause who dont really care either way"


----------



## kmckinnie

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I'm a hunter but I'm leaning towards "this is what fuels PETA and allows them to recruit non hunters to their cause who dont really care either way"



I read it to and think it's on the edge of criticism of a kill which is against GON rules. Good call.


----------



## oops1

I thought big bucks didn't go to feeders? Whodathunkit


----------



## oops1

Nice shot BTW


----------



## ckent1973

nice


----------



## mbs0983

Seems like it would be hard to kill a deer sitting on top of a feeder. SMH


----------



## Broken Tine

Nice shot!


----------

